# Doggie Diapers



## LittleWing00 (Nov 23, 2008)

I was just curious to hear what you all think of this. I have a 16 month old male chi that I have since he was 4 months and I still have to crate him while I am away at work. I would like to leave him out during the day, but he pees and sometimes poops while I am gone. I have tried to put pee pads down and he won't go on them. I have tried blocking the areas that he is drawn to with his toys so he will not pee but then he goes elsewhere. I know he can hold it until I get home because he holds it when he is in his crate. It's like he knows he is supposed to go outside but he gets the urge to go and just goes right where he is instead of holding it. When I am home, he his out of his crate all the time and I regularly let him out to go potty and he does go. But sometimes too, when I am at home, he gets the urge and just goes before I can notice and get him outside. I am getting worn out with cleaning up pee and poop still in the house at his age. I was thinking of getting diapers to put on him so that I could leave him out while I am at work. This way I am sure that he would not go in the diaper but would hold it just fine while I am away. I would start out slow and have it on while I am home so that he would get adjusted at first and to make him feel more comfortable. I just hate to crate him for so long if I could find a better way. He loves to lay in the sun on the carpet so he would be able to do that while I am away.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know... dogs are dogs this seem unnatural and a wee bit cruel. Not to mention confusing for the dog.


----------



## LittleWing00 (Nov 23, 2008)

I wasn't sure about it. I thought that it would teach him to hold it while being out of his crate and then after a few times I would not use them anymore. Right now, he just goes when he gets the urge.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

16 months is pretty old for accidents - although some chi's never learn fully. How long is he left for?


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't use them but I would think you would end up cleaning up your dogs behind (after pooing in the diaper). I would rather clean up the floor than my dogs butt. I don't know if this would happen or not, but it seems kind of gross to me. I do understand tho Sasha sometimes has a present for me when I get home from work. not fun cleaning up dog poo after working all day!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I think I would start by getting a x pen and line the whole floor with pee pads have his food/water/bed and toys in it. When he goes it will have to be on a pad or in his bed. Zoey is 11 months old and I still point her to her pee pad to remind her to go every 2 hours. I have just started letting her have run of the house when I am gone. As she goes on her pads all the time now 'cept an occ. poo if the pad is dirty.I used to leave her in the laundry room, but she seems much happier at the end of the day if she can run around. When we take her away for the week end to friends cabin, We take her pen and line the floor with wee pads as I am paranoid about her peeing on someoness carpet. Our first week end away with her I did by diapers but never used them as I didnt want her peeing/pooing all over her self. I'm sure you will get some good ideas.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah - why not get a lovely big pen - then he'll be safe, poop where you want him to and he can have enough space to play when your out xx


----------



## LittleWing00 (Nov 23, 2008)

what do I do then when he gets used to a pee pad? When I take it away when I get home will he still know that he needs to go outside?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I would also go with a play pan when your out of the house. 

I got Chico a *billy band*. It's for male dogs. It worked for him. i only use it when I bring Chico to my friends house Just in case he does accidents in there carpet or mark.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I know there are several people on here whos dog go on wee pads and out side without a problem. Zoey is strickly an inside peeer/pooer.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

i was recommended these when i was considering using diapers https://secure25.securewebsession.com/jjdiapers.ca/index.html 
they are supposed to be the best, i still plan on getting them just havnt gotten around to it. I chose to go with these because I didnt want to waste money on disposable ones that would most likely leak. I was told that dogs dont like the wet/soiled feeling so it helps with training once they realize the feeling when it occurs. I would try them while you are at home first before leaving them alone with it. the owners of the diapers are very nice and helpful, ask as many questions as you want!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

---carrera goes outside, we tried the pee pads she just shreds them. we are stilling working on potty training, hoping the diapers will help with that as well. for now we will keep working at it without them though


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky uses both a litter tray lined with a pee pad and goes outside as well. We try to let him out as much as poss now cause I think he likes it better, he sniffs and marks all round the garden and scrapes his back feet on the ground. After all he is a dog and prob more natural to them to go outside. But if he has to go during the night or when im away at work he uses his tray. Works well and we are letting have more freedom round the house with no accidents. The only thing is as he has gotten bigger his aim is not so good onto his tray now!!!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

My dogs use both outside and peepads. They seem to prefer outside if it's even half way decent out there. (I live in Northern Minnesota, half way decent means above 0) So it really shouldn't confuse your little one. The trick is to catch them using the peepad and praise, praise, praise. My little Lovee still wags her tail everytime she comes out of her peepad kennel, even if I haven't praised her yet. She thinks she's so smart.


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

i feel like diapers are for humans lol not for animals.
some dogs just take longer to potty train. eventually he will catch on


----------

